# Olympic bars



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

At my gym there are a good few of these bars but for some reason they all vary in thickness some have a thin bar handle some very thick just wondering if anybody knows the difference in wieghts of these if there is any ?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

At my gym we have 2x standard 20kg olympic bars, and a 25kg olympic bar which is slightly thicker.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> At my gym we have 2x standard 20kg olympic bars, and a 25kg olympic bar which is slightly thicker.


Was thinking this some of them seem to be about 15kg aswell then 20 kg and then maybe 25 kg


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

it will depend of the lenght of the bar, for instant 5 or 7 foot long but as long as I know (could be wrong) an Olympic bar weight 20 kilos


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

We have a few different size bars some are 15kg some are 20kg


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

we have a few bars, all the same length

some have smaller collars (in terms of this thickness of the 'lip' and the length of the collar, not the diameter. these weigh 15Kg.

The others all weigh 20Kg


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

interesting read

http://www.livestrong.com/article/357098-official-specifications-for-olympic-weightlifting-bar/


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

There are ladies and gents Olympic bars.

Different brands will be made slightly differently.

Some bars flex(for Olympic lifts) and some dont(for squats). Before I knew about this I was training at Loughborough uni and bench pressed using the non flex bar, almost smashed my chest. :-/


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Some training bars are thinner to grip but still weigh the same, i prefer the fuller girth myself


----------

